# Most valuable acl soda bottle in your area



## SODAPOPBOB

This forum contains an almost endless number of discussions about this-and-that acl soda bottles, but as far as I know there has never been a thread devoted solely to the most valuable, most sought after acl soda bottle in a specific locale, city, town. Every time I attend a bottle show or walk through an antique shop and observe the array of acl bottles on display, I often wonder if I might be overlooking an acl from another locale that I'm not familiar with, but one that is in high demand elsewhere and that collectors are willing to pay top dollar for. Hence, the reason for this thread to ask members to share the number one most valuable acl soda bottle in your particular region. Those of us who have been collecting acls over the years should know by now exactly what that particular acl bottle is, and by sharing them here we will have a book of sorts to assist us in identifying those oh-so rare and highly sought after bottles from coast to coast. In some areas there might be two or more top contenders, and if that's the case in your locale, then by all means share them. But for the most part I'd like to keep this focused on the most valuable. Even if you don't own a particular acl, please list it anyway and show a picture of it if you have one. And if you don't have a picture, maybe someone else does and can share it on your behalf. And as for values go, please indicate what a mint condition example is worth. 

So without further ado, here is the most valuable, most sought after, rarest acl soda bottle from ... 

*San Diego, California* 

I know local collectors who have been looking for one of these for over twenty years and have never even come close to finding one. I used to own a ratty example that I paid $75.00 for, and then a couple of years later sold it for $125.00. In true mint condition, one of these is easily worth ...

*$1,000.00*

I know several local collectors who would gladly pay that amount for a mint example. Its a ...

*30 Below* 

... and has the image of an Eskimo and a Penguin on the label. 

So there you have it, the most valuable, most sought after, rarest acl soda bottle from San Diego, California.

Now let's see one from your area! (Acls only, please)

Thanks,

Sodapopbob


(This particular example is not in mint condition, but sold on eBay in 2013 for $849.00)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Even the "30 Below" bottle caps are highly sought after. This particular example sold in 2008 for $46.50 ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And here's the "30 Below" bottle I paid $75.00 for and sold for $125.00 ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Even though the main focus here pertains to the number one acl in your area, watch for these other San Diego acls as well. These belong to a local collector and the glare is from a glass case they are displayed in. The values indicated are for mint condition examples ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

To reiterate the emphasis of this thread ...

Those of us who attend bottle shows and frequent antique shops might see an extremely rare acl bottle from another locale but have no clue as to its value and walk right pass it. Hence, if we share enough of the top contenders, then we'll know what to watch for and possibly make a little profit in the process. Just image if you came across a mint condition San Diego "30 Below" that was priced at $10 and were able to sell it for $1,000.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

By the way ...

There are variations of the "30 Below" acl. Here's a green variation from Watertown, South Dakota. For all I know this green variation might be as common as dirt in Watertown and not worth more than $10.00. But if it were amber and from San Diego, then all of a sudden the local interest value jumps up to $1,000. Unless I knew this green variation was valuable and sought after in other areas, I wouldn't be interested in it even if it was offered to me for $10.00. Its funny how "local interest" can dramatically change the value of a bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Lastly ...

I especially like these types of threads because they allow "*everyone*" to participate. So please let us hear from as many members as possible and tell us what the most valuable acl soda bottle is in *your area* of the country.


----------



## iggyworf

Great idea for a thread Bob. I have a bunch of local stuff from Michigan, but have only been collecting for close to 5 yrs now. So I am not fully knowledgeable of local stuff around me. I hope to be there someday. But I look forward to seeing others post there local stuff.


----------



## Bass Assassin

I think this is a great idea for a thread. Personally, I do not collect ACL's (at the moment), but I am very much looking forward to what shows up here. By the way, if anyone knows the most valuable ACL from northeast Louisiana (Monroe area), please feel fee to share it. I have a feeling it may be a variant of the Big Chief Soda, but I don't know that for certain.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

iggy/Bass

Were it not for my association with the San Diego bottle club I probably would not know which of the local acls were the most valuable. I'm not a member of the club but I attend their shows and know a couple of the members personally. In fact, it was through those members that I acquired some of my best local bottles. So I can understand not knowing what the rarest and most sought after acls might be in your particular areas if you happen to not be associated with your nearest club. What prompted me to start this thread involved a "Pippo" acl I recently found from Gallup, New Mexico and my inability to find out anything about it. Its not listed in Rick Sweeney's 2002 ACL book, which got me to thinking it might be as rare and valuable to New Mexico collectors as the 30 Below bottle is to San Diego collectors. I even posted an inquiry on the New Mexico Facebook bottle collectors site to see if anyone knew anything about the Pippo bottle, but I have not received a reply yet. 

Speaking of Rick Sweeney's 2002 ACL book, I went through it and found the following acls from your general areas. In doing so I only looked for acls that were listed as ER/Extremely Rare. However, because the Sweeney book is 16 years old, I'm not sure if those ER ratings are still valid. Anyway, here are a few that are listed in the book ...

*Michigan*

Sun Maid ~ Detroit 
Noel's Cola ~ Corinath

*Louisiana*

Country Music ~ Church Pointe
Big Cola w/image of a whale ~ Birmingham

Note: All four of these acl labels are pictured in the book, which I can scan and post at your request. There have been discussions on the forum about the "Big Cola" but I'm not sure if its still considered as rare, nor if its in high demand.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Bass

Please explain what you mean by "a *variant* of the Big Chief Soda"

Thanks


----------



## iggyworf

Thanx bob, I would love too see scans of those bottles. I have been wanting that book also. Rick Sweeney's ACL book. But the few times I have come across it, it was big money$$ for it. Corinath is a small town south of Grand Rapids Mi.


(funny how we just posted at the exact same time)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

iggy

Here's the "Noel's Cola" from Corinath, Michigan and listed in 2002 as extremely rare - but I don't know if that ranking is still valid. It doesn't list an actual value, only the ER ranking. I'm pretty sure the bottle is clear glass but was photographed with a dark liquid inside it. I will post the "Sun Maid" later today ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I just heard from the New Mexico bottle club who had this to say about my "Pippo" bottle ...

"I emailed several of the NM soda collectors who knew of Pippo ACL bottles but didn't have information on them. One had 3. There must be a void on this soda. Would you post your pics to share."

(I sent the requested pictures)


----------



## iggyworf

Thanx for the pic Bob. But I think the book might have the town misspelled. It is actually 'Corinth' Michigan.


----------



## Floridabottledude1

These Gator Beverages bottles seem to be hard to find especially in good condition. Frostie Bottling Co. Jacksonville, Lake City, Gainesville Florida.


----------



## Bass Assassin

Bob, Birmingham is in Alabama. Church Point however, is in LA and I would love to see an image of that one. I know of 2 variants of the Big Chief. It was in another thread a few week's show. I'll see if I can find it. Thanks as always, Bass


----------



## Bass Assassin

Bob, go to the buy/sell/swap forum and the the thread for Big Chief ACL's.


----------



## Bass Assassin

If I remember correctly, Bob you are the owner of a Louisiana Big Chief bottle but I don't remember which city bottled yours.


----------



## ACLbottles

Here's a picture of the Country Music ACL. This one is on eBay right now (here's the link), currently at $112.38.


----------



## M.C.Glass

I think the rarest of rare Michigan bottles might be Circus Beverages. Listed as VR in the Sweeney bible. Bottled in Mt. Clemens by the Nesbitt of CA Bottling Co. It's brother to Deacon Jones, same place, company. 
Now, I have a Bink's Beverages bottle from Escanaba, MI that I can't even find a listing for. Does that make it uber rare or just small time?


----------



## Bass Assassin

ACLbottles, thank you for the phot of the Coubtry Music bottle. I will keep my eyes open for one. However, I am willing to bet those bottles stayed in the Church Point area, about 200 miles to the south of me.


----------



## iggyworf

MCglass, those are excellent bottles. I will keep my eyes peeled for those. Thanx for posting. We are not to far from each other. I live just south of Mt Clemens.


----------



## Canadacan

Well from Western Canada,... Calgary Alberta to be exact I would have to say The Solo.....this was mainly a Montreal, Quebec brand but was franchised across Canada.
This particular example was bottled by Alberta Beverages Limited, Calgary Alta.....and I still can't find any info or other bottles from that company! The main company went out of business during WW II and the bottles were bought by Trinidad bottler Joseph Charles (not his native name), he didn't want to pay the extra cost to have the bottles repainted so he left them as they were and the brand was reborn! albeit in another country....it's still available to this day.
The bottle I'm quite positive is dated 1937...which makes it one of the earliest ACL's that I know of for Canada....as for price, I've never been able to nail that down but have seen them as high as $300 all the way to $30 range for poorer condition. I lucked out and snagged mine for $40


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Bass Assassin said:


> If I remember correctly, Bob you are the owner of a Louisiana Big Chief bottle but I don't remember which city bottled yours.




I'm enjoying all of the new pictures - I took the day off yesterday to go see my new grandson who was born Tuesday and is named Matthew. But I'm a little jealous because he's only 48 hours old and already has more hair than I do. 


Hey, Bass

I have the Big Chief bottle you mentioned. Its the variation with the orange-peel texture from Monroe & Tallulah, Louisiana. Its in near-mint condition but unfortunately is not for sale. I have about 20 Big Chiefs and will probably hold on to them because of all the acl bottles, the Big Chief's are my favorites.


----------



## Bass Assassin

Bob, yours is the more common variety


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Bass

Here's the "Buy Sell Swap" link which I was a little confused about but see now where that guy is looking for the smooth version and not the textured orange-peel version like mine. I do not have the smooth version ...

https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?686320-WANTED-BIG-CHIEF-ACLs&highlight=chief


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

MCglass

Do you have a picture of your "Bink's Beverages" bottle? I have seen tid-bits of information about the brand that indicate it was produced between about 1921 and WWII when it was discontinued and the bottler became a Coca Cola franchise bottler.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

The three main things I'm hoping to achieve with this thread are ... 

1. To single out some the rarest, most sought after, and most valuable acl bottles from various locales around the country.

2. And then after singling out some specific bottles, to try and establish exactly what collectors are paying for those bottles. 

3. But most of all, to provide members enough information about certain acl bottles so they will be able to make a nice profit in the event they ever come across a rare acl bottle that's priced low and then resale at a much higher price. 

However, the odds of finding one of these so called "sleeper" bottles at a bottle show is probably pretty slim. Most club members who participate in those shows usually have a good idea of a bottle's true value no matter where its from. So that leaves antique shops, antique shows, and similar places where you will most likely have the best chance of finding a "sleeper" bottle.  

So to help move things along, I've decided to purchase a subscription with WorthPoint, which most of you know is a website that list past eBay sales. But I need to buy a subscription in order to see the "sold for" prices. The site currently list 317,346 soda bottle related items, so I should be able to find a good sampling of rare acls and what they sold for in recent years. I'm going to start with the "Country Music" bottle from Church Poite, Louisiana and see if I can determine a possible true value for the bottle in today's market. In the meantime, please keep those other rare acls coming and we'll see if we can't make some sense of the entire current market.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.

The Sweeney ACL book is great for general information and pictures, but because it was last published in 2002, it really doesn't reflect the current market.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Hey, iggy

There is only one "Country Music" bottle on WorthPoint that sold in 2014 for *$51.00*. I'm giving it a 8.0 grade compared to a 9.0 grade for the one currently on eBay. If you or anyone else ever finds one in a 8.0 or better grade and can nab it cheap, then I'd buy it. I don't think the one currently on eBay is a fluke because of what appears to be several legitimate bids. If it were common and sold on eBay in the past, then there would be a lot more than just one of them on WorthPoint.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

In other words ...

No matter what part of the country you are in, if you ever see a "Country Music" acl in great condition that is priced in the $10 to $20 range, you should have no problem reselling it for a nice profit.  

(Next up I'm going to see what I can find regarding MCglass' "Circus" bottle)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Circus acl ~ One listing on WorthPoint ~ Near mint condition ~ Sold October 2015 ~ *$106*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Noel's Cola ~ Cornith, MI ~ One listing on WorthPoint ~ Good Condition ~ Sold May 2014 ~ *$100*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I gotta get me one of these - especially if I can find a "sleeper" for about $20.00 ...  

Deacon Jones ~ Mt. Clemens, MI ~ Worthpoint ~ Near Mint ~ Sold June 2013 ~ *$229.00*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Floridabottledude1 said:


> These Gator Beverages bottles seem to be hard to find especially in good condition. Frostie Bottling Co. Jacksonville, Lake City, Gainesville Florida.View attachment 169432View attachment 169433




There are several of these "Gator Beverages" bottles on WorthPoint and those in near-mint condition average at about *$100*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Canadacan said:


> Well from Western Canada,... Calgary Alberta to be exact I would have to say The Solo.....this was mainly a Montreal, Quebec brand but was franchised across Canada.
> This particular example was bottled by Alberta Beverages Limited, Calgary Alta.....and I still can't find any info or other bottles from that company! The main company went out of business during WW II and the bottles were bought by Trinidad bottler Joseph Charles (not his native name), he didn't want to pay the extra cost to have the bottles repainted so he left them as they were and the brand was reborn! albeit in another country....it's still available to this day.
> The bottle I'm quite positive is dated 1937...which makes it one of the earliest ACL's that I know of for Canada....as for price, I've never been able to nail that down but have seen them as high as $300 all the way to $30 range for poorer condition. I lucked out and snagged mine for $40
> View attachment 169440View attachment 169441



There are a few of these "Solo" bottles on WorthPoint and they jump around in value between about $25 and about $200. Like Canadacan said, its hard to nail-down their true value in near-mint condition.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

"Sleeper" acls to watch for and their approximate near-mint values   ...

1.  30 Below ... $1,000
2.  Country Music ... $150
3.  Circus ... $100
4.  Noel's Cola ... $100
5.  Deacon Jones ... $200
6.  Gator ... $100
7.  Solo ... $100 ??? 

(To be continued)


----------



## Bass Assassin

Great work Bob


----------



## M.C.Glass

SODAPOPBOB said:


> MCglass
> 
> Do you have a picture of your "Bink's Beverages" bottle? I have seen tid-bits of information about the brand that indicate it was produced between about 1921 and WWII when it was discontinued and the bottler became a Coca Cola franchise bottler.



It's a 1938 bottle, heel embossed, City Bott Works, NA Bink, Est


----------



## iggyworf

Very nice bottle!


----------



## M.C.Glass

Thanks Iggy. 
For the record, I don't have a Circus bottle, but I do have a Deacon Jones. 
I bid on a Circus last fall, but the price skyrocketed late, and I was short.


----------



## jblaylock

I don't have a lot of information, nor is this my bottle (pulled from ebay) but when they show up online, they typically have a higher price tag.  This $75 is one of the cheaper ones I've seen.

Fulton KY


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Scenario / Pop Quiz*

You live in the Midwest and are driving cross-country to California to visit relatives and take your family to Disneyland. Your route takes you through Twin Falls, Idaho where you plan to stay a single night at a Motel-6. You check into your room around 3M and while the wife and kids check out the swimming pool you have just enough time to check out a couple of antique shops that you saw as you drove into town. The second shop you visit has a modest display of acl soda bottles and among them you spot a near mint Deacon Jones priced at $35.00. You're familiar with the bottle and know its a steal at that price, so you nab it and keep looking. Most of the bottles are national brands that you are not too interested in, plus a few others you have never heard of. One of them is an A-1 from Medford, Oregon that has a band majorette on the label and is priced at $15.00. But because you never heard of it and aren't interested in bottles from Oregon, you place it back on the shelf and then pay for your $35.00 Deacon Jones bottle and leave the store a happy camper. 

But little did you know that the A-1 bottle consistently sells on eBay between $500 and $1,000. Had you bought it and resold it on eBay for $1,000, you could just about have paid for your entire cross-country trip to Disneyland. But how is a collector to know the value of every soda bottle, especially those they are not familiar with? 

*A-1 Medford, Oregon* 

Four examples on WorthPoint between 2012 and 2014 - ranging in price from $513 at the lowest to $1,200 at the highest.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.

I specifically selected the A-1 bottle for my scenario because it is not listed in Rick Sweeney's ACL book - so even if you took such a guide along with you wherever you go, it won't always be of help. Which raises the question again, how do we recognize those so called "sleeper" bottles when we see them?


----------



## iggyworf

We have to be nice to each other and spread our knowledge. Thanx Bob & everybody else!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Iggy

Thanks - I agree!

With today's technology available to us, the best thing I can think of to help identify those "sleeper" bottles when we see them is twofold ...

1.  Take a laptop computer along wherever you go - especially when traveling outside your local area

2.  Pay $20 for a month's subscription on WorthPoint - so if you do come across a bottle you're not familiar with but suspect might be a sleeper, immediately check out its past sales record and see if you might have found the deal of the century.


----------



## RIBottleguy

Here in RI we have a lot of rare ACL sodas, but luckily most of them are quite affordable.  The highest price I have ever seen was for a Dexter Beverages from Central Falls, RI.  It went for a little over $200.  Shiloh Club (Indian) is probably next in line, and if one ever comes up for sale, a Seacrest Beverages (lighthouse) or Echo Spring (mountaineer) might bring a lot.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

8 3/4" tall clear glass machine made ACL crown top soda bottle. PORT  BOTTLING WORKS GOOSE CREEK, TEXAS with picture of ship in red &  white on front label, PORT BEVERAGES on shoulders, ... PORT BOTTLING  WORKS GOOSE CREEK, TEXAS on back. The town of Goose Creek no longer  exists, it became part of Baytown, Texas in 1948, so this bottle  predates that.
There are 2 different sizes.

Note: there is a bottle from Beaumont. Texas from Uneeda Bottling that has the same ship logo. They must have bought out Port Bottling Works Co. I guess


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

RIB

Thanks for sharing - However, you just shot a couple of holes in my "take a laptop along" suggestion because not one of the Rhode Island bottles you mentioned is listed on WorthPoint. In fact, I can't find pictures of any of them anywhere on the Internet, so they must be super hard to come by like you said. Of course, many bottles are listed on WorthPoint, which has given me an idea as to how we might be able to determine the current value of certain acl bottles. The only bummer is, in order to make this idea work I would have to look up every one of the 1,200 bottles shown in Rick Sweeney's ACL book, and for those I can find on WorthPoint to list some type of approximate, current value. After that I would have to scan all 48 picture-pages of the book and then one by one insert the approximate values below each of the pictures. I already know that Rick Sweeney won't have a problem with this because a few years ago I mentioned to him the possibility of my doing something along these lines and he said it was okay with him because the book is out of print and outdated anyway, and for me to do anything I wanted because he was totally done with the book and there are never going to be anymore reprints made. But can you imagine how long it would take me to do the necessary work involving 1,200 different acl bottles? Hmmm, as much as I would like to help everyone out and accomplish this project, I really need to think about it for awhile and decide if its something that I really want to try and tackle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

texas.bottle.man2 said:


> 8 3/4" tall clear glass machine made ACL crown top soda bottle. PORT  BOTTLING WORKS GOOSE CREEK, TEXAS with picture of ship in red &  white on front label, PORT BEVERAGES on shoulders, ... PORT BOTTLING  WORKS GOOSE CREEK, TEXAS on back. The town of Goose Creek no longer  exists, it became part of Baytown, Texas in 1948, so this bottle  predates that.
> There are 2 different sizes.
> 
> Note: there is a bottle from Beaumont. Texas from Uneeda Bottling that has the same ship logo. They must have bought out Port Bottling Works Co. I guess



Listed in Rick Sweeney's book as Extremely Rare. Two examples on WorthPoint, both from 2013, one sold for $72.00 and the other sold for $172.00.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I've decided to experiment with one page from the ACL book and see how long it takes me to look up each bottle and then insert the approximate values under each picture. There are 25 bottles pictured on each page, and I will be experimenting with the page that list the most R/VR/ER bottles. So if you don't hear back from me in a week from now, then you'll know this was a bad idea and will require a lot more time than I am able to devote to it.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

A friend of mine sol the 12 oz for approx $400 a few months ago.
Price for  7oz is a little cheaper now.
I favorite Goose Creek bottle is below. The bottom has a Goose on the bottom.




SODAPOPBOB said:


> I've decided to experiment with one page from the ACL book and see how long it takes me to look up each bottle and then insert the approximate values under each picture. There are 25 bottles pictured on each page, and I will be experimenting with the page that list the most R/VR/ER bottles. So if you don't hear back from me in a week from now, then you'll know this was a bad idea and will require a lot more time than I am able to devote to it.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Follow up ...

I'm beginning to think this is a bad idea because its taking me about five minutes per bottle, times 25 bottles per page equals about two hours per page, times 48 pages equals 96 hours, times three hours a day equals 32 days. And at three hours a day for a month is like asking me to ... 

(Let me do a little more experimenting before I finish that last sentence)


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

PS, if you want to know about any Dr Pepper bottles, I helped write The Dr Pepper Bottle Bood & Price Guide, also any info on Morrison's Old Corner Drugstore in Waco where Dr Pepper was born in 1885, I was writing a book on it also. DP is one year earlier than Coca-Cola, Doyle Bailey


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

texas.bottle.man2 said:


> PS, if you want to know about any Dr Pepper bottles, I helped write The Dr Pepper Bottle Bood & Price Guide, also any info on Morrison's Old Corner Drugstore in Waco where Dr Pepper was born in 1885, I was writing a book on it also. DP is one year earlier than Coca-Cola, Doyle Bailey



I can't speak for everyone, but because I'm hoping to limit this thread to ACL bottles only, the only DR. Pepper acls I can think of that are considered rare might be the bottle cap example and the so called candy stripe example. If you have current values on those it would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

SODAPOPBOB said:


> Follow up ...
> 
> I'm beginning to think this is a bad idea because its taking me about five minutes per bottle, times 25 bottles per page equals about two hours per page, times 48 pages equals 96 hours, times three hours a day equals 32 days. And at three hours a day for a month is like asking me to ...
> 
> (Let me do a little more experimenting before I finish that last sentence)




On second thought, if I eliminate the common bottles and focus only on the R/VR/ER bottles, then it will reduce the time dramatically and at least give us some idea what the rarer bottles have been selling for in recent years. I think most of us will agree that its the rarer bottles that best qualify for the "sleepers" I keep referring to.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

Bottle cap bottle came in 3 sizes, prices now, is what you have pay.
Candy strip came in 3 variations, and you will probably not to be able to find any, if you do, pay as desired, but dig deep, LOL


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

t.b.m.2

Thanks!

There are several listings for the Dr. Pepper "candy stripe" bottle on Worthpoint - the two most recent examples sold for ...

2014 @ $900
2015 @ $1,250


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

texas.bottle.man2 said:


> Bottle cap bottle came in 3 sizes, prices now, is what you have pay.
> Candy strip came in 3 variations, and you will probably not to be able to find any, if you do, pay as desired, but dig deep, LOL



Another super rare Dr Pepper.


----------



## Canadacan

Shasta Beverages ACL comes to mind...one sold a couple of years back for 100 plus ....I think?....you never see them because the company was known for pushing soda in cans.

Another Canadian brand that I thought of is Whipper's.... a few on ebay at the moment. a BIN $85... a BIN $199... and one that recently sold for $72. Now the bottles depict different wrestling holds or moves, there were 8 in total. The soda was named after  Whipper Billy Watson pro wrestler from Ontario if you don't know of him: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whipper_Billy_Watson
Some of the bottles in the series I'm sure are very difficult to obtain and the prices would be higher.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Canadacan said:


> Another Canadian brand that I thought of is Whipper's.... a few on ebay at the moment. a BIN $85... a BIN $199... and one that recently sold for $72. Now the bottles depict different wrestling holds or moves, there were 8 in total. The soda was named after  Whipper Billy Watson pro wrestler from Ontario if you don't know of him: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whipper_Billy_Watson
> Some of the bottles in the series I'm sure are very difficult to obtain and the prices would be higher.
> View attachment 169469



There are about 15 Whipper's bottles listed on Worthpoint in various conditions, but for a descent one they average about $150


----------



## Canadacan

Thanks Bob...that's a good average for the Whipper's., anything come up for Shasta?.... I thought I saved a picture but can't find it.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's the sample page from the ACL book, with recent values according to eBay sales in the past few years. Those without prices are either common or else I could not find a listing for it on Worthpoint. I might continue with this, but because of the large amount of time it takes I will probably only focus on what might be considered ER/Extremely Rare bottles, which will hopefully provide us with enough of them to at least assist us in watching for those so called "sleepers" Unfortunately there is not enough room on the page to show where the bottle comes from, but I will work on that in the future and see what I can do to improve it ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Canadacan said:


> Thanks Bob...that's a good average for the Whipper's., anything come up for Shasta?.... I thought I saved a picture but can't find it.



CC

If you are referring to these Shasta bottles from California, they average about $100 each ...


----------



## Canadacan

Yes similar to the those.


----------



## bottlediggingcop

This is a Cobalt Blue CCS&M Hutchinson bottle from New Orleans.  There was only ONE cobalt blue Hutch made in New Orleans and this is one original.  This one had a small star crack on the rear shoulder and still sold for $800.00 two hours after it was dug.  This is the rarest soda I know of in New Orleans.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

bdc

Ya gotta love them hutch bottles - especially colbalt's - find an *acl* hutch and I'll probably buy it!


----------



## Bass Assassin

Nice bottle!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I figured out a way to present some rare acl soda bottles that will be faster and easier for me. And because I'm still focused on bottles that members can watch for as "sleepers" I'm only posting bottles that have sold on eBay in recent years for at least *$200.* I'm thinking that any bottle valued at less than $200 isn't worth the trouble of reselling no matter how cheap you got it. So here goes, and please notice that the values and locations are listed in the title when you click on the image. I'll just keep posting as many of them as I can find and you can do what you want with them after that. Start your own file if you like, but I assure you the values are accurate and are recent sales within the past few years as listed on the Worthpoint website. 

(Listed sequentially by dollar value)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

More ...

View attachment 169480

View attachment 169481

View attachment 169482


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

More ...

View attachment 169483


I especially like this "V TWIN EIGHT" from Detroit, Michigan ~ $500

View attachment 169484


(To be continued as time allows - By the time I'm done I hope to find at least 100+ examples)


----------



## Canadacan

No photos Bob?...Guess even at 100 examples of $200+ bottles that's only the tip?....but I really don't know, at least putting together 100 of them is somewhat doable! ..lol   did you see that  Vitalized Ginger Ale?


----------



## 64south

The Kirkland Lake Ontario Canada Husky Dry bottle with a team of husky dogs pulling a sled. Last one I am aware of went for $800 on eBay. You do not see this bottle very often.
I think Tim Maitland may have sold it. I would find a pic and post it but I suck at that stuff.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

If you are seeing attachment numbers and not pictures, I cannot explain it. They should appear as pictures.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

64south said:


> The Kirkland Lake Ontario Canada Husky Dry bottle with a team of husky dogs pulling a sled. Last one I am aware of went for $800 on eBay. You do not see this bottle very often.
> I think Tim Maitland may have sold it. I would find a pic and post it but I suck at that stuff.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Can...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

*$23.00* ... ???


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Oops, sorry! That was the wrong variation! Here's the right one which is totally cool!

*Husky Beverages*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Canadacan said:


> did you see that  Vitalized Ginger Ale?



I've seen some Vitalized Ginger Ale metal signs but no bottles!


----------



## 64south

Lol...that green 7 oz bottle was mine.
Yep that Husky Team is awesome, some day I will have to get one of those. The one that sold on eBay was same condition and I think it was put up as a BIN and snapped up quickly!


----------



## Canadacan

64south do you know the year on that Husky Beverages bottle?...style is similar to my Solo.


----------



## 64south

It must be fairly early, I couldn't tell you what year?


----------



## 2find4me

Since we are on the ACL topic, I have these 2 cool graphic ones for sale. I'm pretty sure they are not big money bottles, but still cool to look at. 
1. Big Ben's Catawissa, PA.
2. Green River Chicago, Ill.


----------



## Canadacan

It sold for under the $325 asking price Dec 2015. the listing indicated it was a 26oz bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

More and not counting ..


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Mas' ...


----------



## M.C.Glass

When it comes to values, you can pretty much bank on girls, women, females, chicks, bettys, dames... you get the point. Along with Cowboys, Indians, aircraft, cars and sometimes animals. "Birdie"? What's up with that?
If they sang rock n roll songs about it, probably OK.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Label collectors - Not bottle collectors - From Rick Sweeney's book ...


----------



## hemihampton

SODAPOPBOB said:


> iggy
> 
> Here's the "Noel's Cola" from Corinath, Michigan and listed in 2002 as extremely rare - but I don't know if that ranking is still valid. It doesn't list an actual value, only the ER ranking. I'm pretty sure the bottle is clear glass but was photographed with a dark liquid inside it. I will post the "Sun Maid" later today ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 169431




BOB, Did I miss the Sun Maid pic from Detroit? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Bob, do you have any info on this Oliver's Soda ACL from Pontiac Michigan? Curious. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Think I heard on of these Arola's was tough, not listed on Bates soda list? LEON.


----------



## tsalz14

Has anyone ever heard of riverside from Waterbury, CT?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

1. Sun Maid is listed as ER in the ACL book but I cannot find a current value

2. I cannot find any current values for the brands Oliver's - Arola - Riverside


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

But I did find these ...


----------



## tsalz14

The our leader is one that is near the top of my want list. The subject matter with the race horses is so cool! I wonder if our leader was the name of someone's horse..


----------



## tsalz14

Rarest bottles in CT I'd say are the aspinock and some of the Pequot variations


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

tsalz14 said:


> Rarest bottles in CT I'd say are the aspinock and some of the Pequot variations



In Rick Sweeney's 2002 ACL book ...

1. The Aspinock bottle averages at about $50
2. There are four variations of the Pequot bottle, with the red label w/canoe listed as VR - The other three are common.

According to Worthpoint eBay sales ...

1.  There are 15 Aspinock bottles listed and sold examples average at about $25
2.  I cannot find a red label w/canoe Pequot bottle and do not know its present value.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Of the numerous acl bottles from Connecticut that are listed on Worthpoint, this one has the highest sold for price and depending on condition varies between about $150 and $350. This is the only Connecticut acl with a sold for price of over $100 

*Silver Fox ~ Torrington, Connecticut*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Reminder ...

Prices shown are eBay "*Sold For*" prices and may or may not reflect a bottle's true value. However, I am a believer if a particular bottle sold at a particular price once, its possible that it could sell for just as much or even more twice! And as far as "bidding frenzies" go, that sort of thing happens all the time these days, but it still reflects a true "sold for" price regardless of the circumstances. 

Including ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

tsalz14 said:


> The our leader is one that is near the top of my want list. The subject matter with the race horses is so cool! I wonder if our leader was the name of someone's horse..



And sometimes they sell for less ...

Our Leader ~ eBay ~ December 2015 ~ Sold For $26.69

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OUR-LEADER-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Let's take a closer look at the ...

*Our Leader  ~  Sturgis, Michigan*

The following examples are listed on Worthpoint - All of which appear to be in acceptable/great condition - And sold for ...

*2010* = $13 
*2011* = $49 - $41
*2012* = $71 - $67 - $41 - $200
*2013* = $65 - $46 
*2014* = $20
*2015* = $42 - $21 - $26

Based on the majority rule, I'm guesstimating a true value for this bottle at about *$50*. The one that sold for $200 in 2012 appears to be an exception to the rule!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.

If someone found a "Our Leader" in an antique shop or elsewhere that was in excellent condition and priced at about $10, I would consider that $10 bottle a "sleeper" that could resell for $50 and possibly more to the right bidder/buyer


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

NOTE ...

If someone sees a particular bottle that I post and would like me to do the same thing with it like I did with the "Our Leader" bottle, please let me know and I will be happy to oblige. I would do it with every bottle if I had the time. But because of the time factor, please take it as easy on me as you can and I will do the best I can regarding the specific bottle that's requested.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I'm personally interested in this bottle ...

*Stone Mountain Mist - Schiller Park, Illinois*

... which has one listing on Worthpoint at $500.00. Which appears to be a legitimate value when you take into account this example that sold in October of 2015 for $478 ...  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STONE-MOUNT...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

1. 2015 eBay example
2. Both variations - Green & Amber

(I'd like to have one of these, but will wait and see if I can find a "sleeper" for about $25.00   )


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's the Stone Mountain Mist that's on Worthpoint ...

( You won't be able to see the "Sold For" price but it sold on eBay in 2013 for an even $500.00 )

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/stone-mountain-mist-acl-bottle-477577412


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

This bottle is super cool! Let's take a closer look at it ...

*Jayhawk - Ottawa, Kansas*

Worthpoint sold for prices - All in acceptable condition ...

*2006* = $90
*2009* = $127
*2010* = $49 (Sleeper)
*2011* = $179
*2013* = $172
*2014* = $306


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

More ...

$280 Pennsylvania



$580 Texas 



$800 Oregon


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Speaking of Big Chief bottles ...

Here's the majority of the examples I currently own but have added a few more since this picture was taken ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Regarding our local San Diego bottles, I own one each of those with a red arrow and only have two to go before owning every one of the "Fearsome Five" ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*True Story ...*

I attended the Reno, Nevada bottle show last summer and could have bought an amber San Diego 7up bottle that was in at least as good of condition as the one pictured here that sold on eBay in 2014 for $449.95. And I could have had the one in Reno for $300, but the only reason I didn't buy it was because my daughter was with me, who is a great gal but extremely conservative with her money, and who talked me out of it saying, "Dad, your not serious about spending that kind of money on a soda bottle, are you? Just think of all the stuff you can buy for $300."  Well, even though I can do whatever I want with my money, she kind of laid a guilt-trip on me so I passed on the bottle and ended up taking everyone out to dinner to an expensive restaurant which ended up costing me about $200. And even though we had a great time and my daughter and her family thanked me for the treat, I don't recall her or anyone else saying it was a waste of money to spend $200 for a dinner we could have had at McDonalds for about $40.00. Now, I dearly love my daughter and respect her ways, but the moral of this story is, never listen to a family member when buying soda bottles is involved. Just buy 'em when ya see 'em and go to McDonalds for dinner no matter what anybody says! That's my story and I'm stickin' to it!


----------



## ACLbottles

I think one of the rarest and most valuable CT acls is probably this Dr. Davis bottle from Willimantic, Conn. It recently sold for $361.99 on eBay.


----------



## ACLbottles

Here's a few more I've watched in the last few months that have sold on eBay for more than $200: 

1. Big Chief Beverages - Demopolis, AL - sold for $501



2. Hazle Beverages - Hazlehurst, MS - sold for $275.11, even with this faded red label


3. Yosemite Beverages - San Francisco, CA - sold for $263


4. Build Up - Clifton, NJ - sold for $215.50 (there is also a red label variant that sold for $300)


5. Dixie Fizz Beverages - Brooklyn, NY - sold for $282.55


6. Bud Orange - Watertown, MA - sold for $215.50


----------



## ACLbottles

Here's one more pretty valuable one from Nacogdoches, TX: It's a Stone Fort Beverages acl with a three color label. I don't think I've ever seen one of these for sale, but I do know they're extremely rare.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

ACL

Great array of bottles - And thanks for the way you posted them - Almost Book-like

I couldn't find a Dr. Davis on Worthpoint, but I did find these Stone Fort examples ... 

*2007* = $225 (Near-mint)
*2011* = $129.06 (Mid-grade)
*2014* = $157.71 (Mid-grade)


----------



## iggyworf

This is great stuff! Yeah that Stone Mountain Mist has held it's price. Ayers vol 2 (2001) listed it at 600$. The green one. But then the Mountain Dew: Hillbilly Bottles book(2008) lists it at rare 175$. The green one. Still i would love one also.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Hey, ACL

I just realized something ...

How were you able to post six images at a time? Is it possible to do that now with "attached" pictures? I'm so used to the three image max that I never tried posting more than that!


----------



## hemihampton

SODAPOPBOB said:


> 1. Sun Maid is listed as ER in the ACL book but I cannot find a current value
> 
> 2. I cannot find any current values for the brands Oliver's - Arola - Riverside




Bob, Can you post a pic of the Sun Maid? I'll look for it when digging in Detroit Area. No current Value for the Arola's or Oliver's? Could that mean because they are tough/rare? Or Common overlooked? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## tsalz14

Here is my canoe Pequot. I also have 2 of those silver fox's one is maroon and white and one is red and white


----------



## tsalz14

I love when these type of threads start. Everyone contributes and we get a ton of knowledge about some good looking acls!


----------



## tsalz14

Here are my silver foxes


----------



## ACLbottles

Bob, the new site allows you to attach more than just three per post, which I like a lot better! I think the most I've ever done in a single post is probably about six or seven.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Hemi

There is an Oliver's Pontiac, Michigan "Deco-style" bottle on Worthpoint that sold for $195 but I can't find any info about the ACL version. 

Here is the picture of the "Sun Maid" from Sweeney's ACL book. It says Premium Beverages / California Sunshine and depicts the image of a sitting bathing beauty. Its a 10 Ounce and listed as ER/Extremely Rare. My scanner works great, but the picture in the book is not very good.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

ACLbottles said:


> Bob, the new site allows you to attach more than just three per post, which I like a lot better! I think the most I've ever done in a single post is probably about six or seven.



Gracias' - That's good to know. I just figured it was the same as before!


----------



## hemihampton

SODAPOPBOB said:


> Hemi
> 
> There is an Oliver's Pontiac, Michigan "Deco-style" bottle on Worthpoint that sold for $195 but I can't find any info about the ACL version.
> 
> Here is the picture of the "Sun Maid" from Sweeney's ACL book. It says Premium Beverages / California Sunshine and depicts the image of a sitting bathing beauty. Its a 10 Ounce and listed as ER/Extremely Rare. My scanner works great, but the picture in the book is not very good.
> 
> View attachment 169532




Bob, I'm very familiar with the Oliver's Deco bottle that sold for $195.00. That was my bottle I sold to the Sheikh. It's really only a $10-$20 bottle in my opinion. I've seen a few of those around. Don't see the Oliver ACLs much though. Or the Olivers Hutches, which are rare. Thanks for Sun Maid pic, never seen that one before but will be looking for it. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## tsalz14

I heard the Pux from New Rochelle, NY is rare. Not listed in Sweeney's book


----------



## hemihampton

I got these from a Friend of mine a few weeks ago. Don't know anything about them. Anything in here any good? LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

The "Country Music" acl just sold for $224.72 and received 22 bids ...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACL-PICTURE...GG3s9CMg4KN4JNfXzibEg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Bass Assassin

Thanks for the update on the Country Music bottle. By the way, this is a great thread.


----------



## hemihampton

About 15 years ago I was looking for Beer can dumps down in Alabama while visiting my Mom. Behind one old abandoned house I found a big dump, looked like mostly 1940 & 50's household garbage & after a little poking around I left because no beer cans. BUT, I do remember it having hundreds of old ACL Soda pop bottles. I didn't collect them at the time so left them. Now I'm wondering what I might of left behind? Maybe a pile of Country Music ACL's? LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

tsalz14 said:


> I heard the Pux from New Rochelle, NY is rare. Not listed in Sweeney's book



Taz

I cannot find a single reference for a "Pux" soda bottle - nothing/nada/zero/zilch ???


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

hemihampton said:


> I got these from a Friend of mine a few weeks ago. Don't know anything about them. Anything in here any good? LEON.View attachment 169533View attachment 169534View attachment 169535



Hemi

Here's what I found on Worthpoint ... (All in excellent condition unless otherwise noted)

Skipper/Ohio

2013 = $20.00
2014 = $10.99 (Mid grade)

Cardinal/Indiana

2012 = $13.27
2012 = $20.50

Ossie/Michigan

2010 = $17.49

Heep Good/Washington state

Note: There are multiple variations of this bottle. The example you posted is considered common and average about $15. However, the ones to look for are like the one pictured here with an Indian scene on the label of a deco-style bottle. There are at least eight different scenes and of those shown on Worthpoint, the lowest sold for $157.50 and the highest sold for $355. The majority of them are from Wenatchee, Washington and some are from Yakima, Washington. the one pictured here is from ...

Wenatchee, Washington - Excellent condition - Sold in 2011 for $355.00






Fair Warning!  I'm going to be watching for these on eBay and elsewhere and hopefully find a "sleeper"


----------



## tsalz14

Here is my Pux. The Weide collection just got one in December so it must have been hard to get!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Taz

Thanks!  Have you been able to date it?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I did a forum search for "Pux" and found this from 2010 ...

https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?332986-Painted-label-soda-bottles


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's a Kentucky ACL to watch for ...

*Mammoth - Glascow, Kentucky* (Mammoth Cave)

Listed as VR in Sweeney's 2002 book

Worthpoint Listings ...

2007 = $53.32 (Mid Grade)
2007 = $460.50
2012 = $354.94
2013 = $374.76


----------



## hemihampton

Thanks for the info Bob. LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

On numerous occasions during the course of this thread I have referred to certain bottles to "watch for." But this time I'm going to focus on a particular bottle to "watch *out* for." In other words, just because certain bottles sold for big bucks in the past doesn't necessarily mean they still do. And by the "past" I'm referring to pre eBay which was founded in 1995 but probably didn't attract everyone's full attention until around 2000. As for myself, I didn't get all that involved with eBay until about 2005. 

The ACL bottle I'm focusing on is a ...

*Chief Washakie ~ Worland, Wyoming* 

... which is a very popular acl and is often available on eBay these days. 

For starters, notice what it was selling for according to this listing I scanned from Rick Sweeney's 2002 ACL book ... 






(To be continued shortly)


----------



## andy volkerts

Great work Bob!! as allways you have given a great amount of your time to this aspect of our hobby. I find acls kind of fascinating , mainly, because of all the character in a lot of the labels. This thread is surely a help to collectors of ACLs, keep up the good work......Andy


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

If you average out the "sold for" prices in the 2002 Sweeney book, they were selling for about $120.00 between 1993-2001

However, when we look at the more recent sales on Worthpoint between 2006 and 2014, we discover ...

(All of which are described as being in great to excellent condition) 

2006 = $80
2007 = $16.50 - $26.00 - $73.00
2008 = $63.00
2009 = $98.79
2010 = $60.00
2011 = $93.67 - $135.00
2012 = $75.99 - $158.49 - $176.00
2013 = $18.50 - $36.35 - $38.00 - $51.50 - $62.00
2014 = $48.55

And when you average out these 18 sold for prices between 2006 and 2014, it comes to about $65.00 each, which is about half the average price they were selling for between 1993 and 2001

Likely what occurred, which can apply to many acls these days, is that with the advent of eBay and collector forums like this one, a lot more of these Chief Washakie bottles have surfaced and become available to collectors. Whereas prior to about 2000 you had to rely on clubs and other sources to acquire certain bottles. 

So the bottom line is this, if you are looking for a Chief Washakie acl, my recommendation is to be patient and not pay big bucks for the first one you see because other, more affordable examples will eventually come along that you can probably nab for about $50.00 or less.

[ Attachments ]

1.  Bottle Front
2.  Bottle Back
3.  Close Up of Label
4.  Original photograph of Chief Washakie. Obviously the photo the acl bottle was designed from

http://madeinwyoming.net/profiles/washakie.php


----------



## ACLbottles

Bob, here's one I'd like for you to check for a price on Worthpoint if you don't mind: it's a Spring Bank Beverages acl from Louisville, KY. It's probably not as expensive a bottle as most of the others shown on this thread, but I do know it's pretty rare and it does have a nice Indian picture label so it has potential.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

andy volkerts said:


> Great work Bob!! as allways you have given a great amount of your time to this aspect of our hobby. I find acls kind of fascinating , mainly, because of all the character in a lot of the labels. This thread is surely a help to collectors of ACLs, keep up the good work......Andy



Gracias' Amigo - You're too kind - Not to mention I'm currently in the process of selling the majority of my collection to a local collector, so I guess that now makes me a soda bottle seller and I should probably change my handle to Sodasoldbob. I have been thinking about selling out for several years and finally found a local guy who is willing to buy the majority of what I have. There comes a time when I expect a lot more of us will be doing this, especially those of us whose children have absolutely zero interest in collecting bottles. That's one of the reasons I spend so much time researching - its the next best thing to collecting!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

However ...

I'm keeping my rarest, most sought after, most valuable bottles. Those I will never part with!  :flag:


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

ACLbottles said:


> Bob, here's one I'd like for you to check for a price on Worthpoint if you don't mind: it's a Spring Bank Beverages acl from Louisville, KY. It's probably not as expensive a bottle as most of the others shown on this thread, but I do know it's pretty rare and it does have a nice Indian picture label so it has potential.
> View attachment 169563



ACL

Here's everything I was able to find on Worthpoint for a "Spring Bank" bottle ...

2014 = $35.56




2013 = $19.95



2013 = $102.50


----------



## ACLbottles

Thanks Bob. The one that sold in 2014 is actually my bottle that I won a couple of years ago. I feel like I got a pretty good deal on it, but I've never seen another one for sale so I don't know what I could sell it for. Thanks!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's an ACL that sold on eBay today. I have been watching it for several days but didn't want to draw attention to it in case a member was vying for it ...

*Puget Sound - Bremerton, Washington*

Be sure and read the seller's description - its pretty cool!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PUGET-SOUND...GG3s9CMg4KN4JNfXzibEg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


*February 21, 2016 ~ $490.00* (20 Bids)


----------



## tsalz14

SPB- 

My Pux bottle is dated 1944. Glenshaw glass co


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I was curious about what was the most popular themes of the rarer acls seen so far, and came up with this tally ...

Animals = 6
Caricature = 12
Femme Fatale = 8
Flight = 1
Historical = 7
Indian = 12

Based on this count, it looks like Caricatures and Native Americans are tied!

Caricatures include Clowns, Paul Bunyan, Sailing Ships, and/or just about anything that appears animated.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I thought it might be of interest to see some of the "Top Dog" acls that have sold in recent years. I would have done this sooner but I just discovered that my subscription to Worthpoint allows me to do a refined search by price. Earlier I was just doing random searches. So this time I am only posting acls that sold for $500.00 or more. Because not all eBay sellers use the term 'ACL' my search wording is simply "Soda Bottle" which pulls up 4,023 soda bottle related items, the majority of which in the $500+ range are early blob-tops and tons of straight-side Coca Cola bottles and other rare embossed bottles. But there are a lot of acls in the $500+ price range as well. And of those that follow, the bottle you see is the actual bottle that sold for the price indicated, and not all of them are in excellent condition. Which suggest that if a certain bottle was in better condition, it might command and even higher price.

Note: These are actual "Sold For" prices but do not necessarily establish a bottle's true value - but then again, maybe they do.

2014 - Grumpy - Wahpeton, North Dakota - $621.26



2014 - Tec-umseh - Nebraska - $675.76



2012 - Viking - Salt Lake City, Utah - $777.52



2011 = Liberty - Wahiawa Oahu Hawaii - $910.00



2014 - Mickey - Pittsfield, Mass. - $1,175.00




(To be continued)


----------



## hemihampton

Wow, Big Bucks. LEON.


----------



## ACLbottles

I think some of the Pa-Poose Root Beer acls can sell for quite a bit too for some of the rarer versions. There's another one to check on worthpoint if you'd like, Bob.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

There are about 25 Pa-Poose bottles on Worthpoint that come in three variations and average in sold for prices of ...

1. Yellow Label = $35.00 Average
2. White Label =  $125.00 Average - One example sold for $375.00
3. Paper Label =  The example shown here has chip damage and sold for $25.00 and was the only paper label bottle on Worthpoint.












Note: I will be posting more $500+ ACLs just as soon as I'm done with another project.


----------



## JBC

Wonder what makes the Mickey from Pittsfield so valuable? Always wondered the value I got one couple years ago.Is there any VT or NH rare acls Im new to acls. Also wondered about the 28 oz green orange crush that I found not acl though.Thanks


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

JBC

Welcome to the forum

Worthpoint is a website that list millions of past eBay sales. When I use the search words 'Soda Bottle' it pulls up 316,948 related results. But of those 316,948 results, it only pulls up one Mickey acl soda bottle from Pittsfield, Massachusetts. This translates into extreme rarity. And when you add high demand to an extremely rare soda bottle, you get a high value. I am only aware of about three Mickey acls, although there are no doubt others. But if there are others, I'm confident they demand the same high value.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Value is determined by supply and demand-- demand over supply, really. 

An incredibly rare bottle may got for 10 bucks when just a scarce one goes for 150 bucks. 

Many things affect this:
Subject matter (a dog v. a battle ship v. a famous baseball player-- which would you want? [I'd want ship,]) graphics (any? Just words?,) colours (1 colour? 2? 3? Hell, 4?,) errors, companies, locations (Towns that no longer exist? Alaskan/Hawaiian territory?,) names (yours? Abe Lincoln's?,) and-- of course-- condition are some. 

I may not want to give $5 for a bottle someone will give $500 for.

Also, where you are determines value too-- hence why I think that this thread is "in your area."

A Muskegon or Michigan Maid ACL won't go for much in Australia. Just another American bottle, however hard to find it is (but pink ACLs with maids on them are cool, I guess.)

These two are rare locals:


They also exist in paper label-- incredibly rare.


----------



## JBC

Thank you! Love this thread!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

My subscription to WorthPoint ends tomorrow, so if anyone has a particular bottle they want me to check the sold-for price on, please let me know A.S.A.P.


----------



## iggyworf

Bob, could you please look up these two? Thanx.

1. Fruit Bowl Sturgis Mi 7 oz
2. Twin 8 Detroit Mi 16 oz 1959


----------



## hemihampton

I just dug a Fruit bowl (bottom half of one) last Saturday in Detroit. Wonder what the Detroit Version is worth? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

SODAPOPBOB said:


> My subscription to WorthPoint ends tomorrow, so if anyone has a particular bottle they want me to check the sold-for price on, please let me know A.S.A.P.




BOB, Not a ACL Soda but could you look up my 1860's Newmans Golden Fruit Bitters & a Schmitts bottle from Delray Michigan. Exposition from Delray. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

iggy

There was only one Fruit Bowl bottle on WorthPoint that was from Sturgis, Michigan but it was part of a lot of three. Fruit Bowl was a national brand that was bottled in numerous towns and states. In excellent condition they average about $10.00 each. 

Here's the lot of three that sold in 2012 for $15.00
I believe the Sturgis bottle is the one on the left ...



There was only one Twin 8 Bottle that sold in 2014 for $15.00


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Leon

I could not find a Newman's Golden Fruit Bitters bottle but I did find one ...

Exposition Brewing bottle from Delray, Michigan
Sold in 2013 for $235.50


----------



## iggyworf

Thank You Bob! I didn't think they were big sellers, but glad you checked them out.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Even though we have seen a lot of valuable ACL soda bottles, the majority of them may not appeal to all collectors due to one reason or another such the region it came from or possibly because the graphics are not to their liking. However, if I were to recommend two bottles that I think all ACL collectors would be interested in having, they would be ... 

*Dr. Pepper Candy Stripe Bottle*

This bottle is rare and hard to find, but it consistently sells between about $750.00 on the low end to as much as $2,000.00 on the high end. If you ever come across one in excellent condition I highly recommend buying it as an investment bottle that is sure to increase in value over time. And if you find a "sleeper" that's priced under $750.00, buy it and head for the bank!





Next up is this ...

*Mountain Dew Barney and Ally Clear Glass Bottle*

This bottle is rare and hard to find, but it consistently sells between about $500.00 on the low end to as much as $1,500.00 on the high end. If you ever come across one in excellent condition I highly recommend buying it as an investment bottle that is sure to increase in value over time. And if you find a "sleeper" that's priced under $500.00, buy it and head for the bank!

(The green glass Barney and Ally bottle is popular too and usually sell in the $150.00 price range).

Here's an interesting link about the Barney and Ally bottle ...

http://www.mountaindewbottleclub.com/html/by-barney-and-ally-c0.html


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I got this email earlier today ... 

Dear Robert:

We are sorry to see you go! WorthPoint has successfully cancelled your monthly membership.

If you have further questions or concerns, please contact WorthPoint’s Customer Support at 877-481-5750 

We appreciate your business and hope to see you again! Feel free to visit WorthPoint for new products, services and updates! If you decide to come back, you can simply log in to your WorthPoint account using your email address, go to “Account Settings” and click re-subscribe.

Kind Regards,

The WorthPoint Team
(877) 481-5750


----------



## iggyworf

Thanx Bob for taking the $$ to sign up for that site and find all of us that great info on ACL's.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

iggy

Your Welcome!

Next time I'm going to make a list of bottles first and then subscribe and see what they sold for. There are just too many bottles to look at randomly. So if anyone would like to start a list, please feel free to do so. But it might be several months before I subscribe again.

Of all the ACL bottles we've seen, the Dr Pepper Candy Stripe and the Mountain Dew Clear Barney an Ally are the two that I am personally most interested in and plan to keep my eyes peeled for a "sleeper" of each. I will likely never find a "sleeper" on eBay, but ya just never know about those Mom & Pop antique stores.


----------



## Bass Assassin

Yes, thank you very much Bob for the work you do. It is very much appreciated


----------



## hemihampton

Thanks for the info Bob. LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

If anybody is interested there is a *Green* 1953 Barney and Ally Mountain Dew bottle on eBay with a starting bid of $175.00. It appears to be in decent shape. Check it out ...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-RAR...609444?hash=item3f5e559fe4:g:ZcEAAOSwWTRWxeI2


----------



## CanadianBottles

The most valuable soda bottle from Ottawa, Ontario that I know of is the Gini bottle put out by Pure Spring Beverages.

Value: $20-25 (I think).  It's not rare, just interesting looking.  Ottawa is quite likely the worst major city in North America for ACL soda bottles.  Pure Spring dominated the market from before the ACL era to the NDNR era, so pretty much all the local ACL sodas we get are Pure Spring, the only exceptions I know of are one independent company with a boring bottle and a few franchises.  
If you include Gatineau (the city across the river in Quebec) the most valuable bottle is probably the Capital Dry Ginger Ale bottle from Hull.

Value: no idea, but it looks cool.  If I had to guess I'd say $30-$60.
The most valuable bottle from Eastern Ontario that I know of is the Renfrew Flavours bottle.

Value: $30-$60.  There might be a more valuable one out there, but if there is I haven't seen it.

Really my part of the world doesn't have any ACL sodas worth buying to flip for a profit.  We do have some amazing ACL milks though.  If you ever see an ACL Clark Dairy bottle from Ottawa for cheap, pick it up (not that you would ever be likely to see one for cheap, they have such cool graphics that no matter where they're from they'd be expensive).  One with a figure skater on it can go for over a thousand dollars, and none of the ACL's go for much under a hundred dollars.


----------



## tsalz14

Thanks for all they work you always put in Bob. It makes the community much better!


----------



## hudsonclub

SODAPOPBOB said:


> Taz
> 
> I cannot find a single reference for a "Pux" soda bottle - nothing/nada/zero/zilch ???



I can tell you a little about New Rochelle Beverage, it was my family's business. Started by my great grandfather around 1924. The plant was at 22-24 lafayette avenue new rochelle (now it is an auto repair shop). It was a total mom and pop operation, with my uncle mixing the flavors, my grandfather selling to stores in Westchester, Connecticut and NYC, and my mom just generally getting in the way. The two brands they made were Hudson Club, which were large bottles with paper labels, and Pux, which were the painted label 7-oz bottles. They also had a beer and soda store in town and they distributed a few local brands (Narragansett Beer and Utica Club). They closed the business in 1966. They couldn't compete with the majors for shelf space in the stores and they went bust.

I have a few small items, but am on the look out for any scraps of my heritage. If anyone has anything from New Rochelle Beverage that they are willing to part with, I would be interested in buying from you.

Thank you!
-Peter


----------



## tsalz14

Peter:

I might let go of mine for the right price. I haven't seen another so I am a little hesitant. Email me at tysazz41@gmail.com and we can talk if you'd like.

Thanks,
Tyler


----------



## zack3303

SODAPOPBOB said:


> Of the numerous acl bottles from Connecticut that are listed on Worthpoint, this one has the highest sold for price and depending on condition varies between about $150 and $350. This is the only Connecticut acl with a sold for price of over $100
> 
> *Silver Fox ~ Torrington, Connecticut*
> 
> View attachment 169503
> 
> View attachment 169504





SODAPOPBOB said:


> Of the numerous acl bottles from Connecticut that are listed on Worthpoint, this one has the highest sold for price and depending on condition varies between about $150 and $350. This is the only Connecticut acl with a sold for price of over $100
> 
> *Silver Fox ~ Torrington, Connecticut*
> 
> View attachment 169503
> 
> View attachment 169504




Does anyone know the rarity of this variant.   Seems older only 6oz and more art deco stlye?  Silver Fox Beverages ACL


----------

